# What the fuck is wrong with Cocainecowboy?



## tryingtofindsolution (Dec 16, 2019)

This motherfucker downplays any improvement,I do not understand why he is here,this is a forum dedicated to making things better,yet all he says is you cannot do them better,fuck you @cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 16, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> This motherfucker downplays any improvement,I do not understand why he is here,this is a forum dedicated to making things better,yet all he says is you cannot do them better,fuck you @cocainecowboy


@cocainecowboy Looks like this graycunt has emerged from his mother's basement to challenge you to a fight.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 16, 2019)

yeah fuck @cocainecowboy man yeahhhHHH fuck him


----------



## Dios (Dec 16, 2019)

I can see he's living rent free in half of this community.


----------



## needsolution (Dec 16, 2019)

What is this nickname


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Dec 16, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> @cocainecowboy Looks like this graycunt has emerged from his mother's basement to challenge you to a fight.


I would beat the shit out of him!


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 16, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> I would beat the shit out of him!


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/there-is-ascension-for-everyone-via-surgery.66255/https://looksmax.org/threads/there-is-ascension-for-everyone-via-surgery.66255/
https://looksmax.org/threads/there-is-ascension-for-everyone-via-surgery.66255/


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 16, 2019)

rent free


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 16, 2019)

yeah, I don't like him at all tbh

it's as if he thinks he's above everything, but he's literally on an incel forum just lol


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Dec 16, 2019)

if your upset just close your laptop and walk away. dont know how niggas can act butthurt online


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 16, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> yeah, I don't like him at all tbh
> 
> it's as if he thinks he's above everything, but he's literally on an incel forum just lol


Doesnt he also have the most hours online, JFL


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 16, 2019)

he's completely blackpilled; in essense, the blackpill says it's ovER boyo


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 16, 2019)

He's hungarian


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 16, 2019)

He’s been living off the avi halo for too damn long

One of the worst and least funny, helpful users on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 16, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> He’s been living off the avi halo for too damn long
> 
> One of the worst and least funny, helpful users on this forum


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 16, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> He’s been living off the avi halo for too damn long
> 
> One of the worst and least funny, helpful users on this forum


mate werent you the reason @x30001 left the forum?


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Dec 16, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> mate werent you the reason @x30001 left the forum?


No


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 16, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> mate werent you the reason @x30001 left the forum?


 X30001 left because he was paranoid over a joke of his forehead, and no significant feature of identity, getting doxxed.

You can’t control how autistic someone reacts to something that’s not worth anything extreme


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> X30001 left because he was paranoid over a joke of his forehead, and no significant feature of identity, getting doxxed.
> 
> You can’t control how autistic someone reacts to something that’s not worth anything extreme



To be honest, @x30001 cortisol levels are 900/mgl


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 16, 2019)

deez nuts


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 16, 2019)

Gudru said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

holy shit. the rent has never been more free 🤣🤣🤣


tryingtofindsolution said:


> I would beat the shit out of him!


lmfao i would knock you out with 2 hits


----------



## Kinko (Dec 16, 2019)

He mirin hard


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 16, 2019)

Never heard of him


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> holy shit. the rent has never been more free 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> lmfao i would knock you out with 2 hits


Just because you are a giant doesn't mean someone that isn't a trained fighter can't knock your lights off, just saying man no hate


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> holy shit. the rent has never been more free 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> *lmfao i would knock you out with 2 hits*


If only he knew


----------



## Cody (Dec 16, 2019)

There is some truth in what he says

But i definitely feel like he'd invent a cope if there was a before and after with the exact conditions he asks for


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 16, 2019)

U mad kunt ? U mirin dem shreds bruh ? 


Kinko said:


> He mirin hard


----------



## tincelw (Dec 16, 2019)

Dont understand why he uses this forum so much. If you believe that everything other than genetics is cope whats the point of using this forum?especially if he is as tall and goodlooking as he claims.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

tincelw said:


> Dont understand why he uses this forum so much. If you believe that everything other than genetics is cope whats the point of using this forum?especially if he is as tall and goodlooking as he claims.


no i dont believe that genetics is everything. just bc. i dont believe in doll-maxxing it doesnt mean im anti surgery. osteotomies are great if u have balls for it. and im looksmaxxing, thats why im here


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't agree. He acknowledged that I made a measurable improvement with surgery and that the results didn't look overdone or fake. He gives credit, just not when curries think that one surgery is gonna turn them from Mumbai streetshitter into Di Caprio. 

But that goes for everyone. Most people need more than one surgery to make good measurable improvements. I know I certainly did.


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> im looksmaxxing, thats why im here


ey, I dox yu


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 16, 2019)

tincelw said:


> Dont understand why he uses this forum so much. If you believe that everything other than genetics is cope whats the point of using this forum?especially if he is as tall and goodlooking as he claims.


He looks like my shit....no no....even my shit looks better than him comparing him to my shit is an insult


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 16, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> I don't agree. He acknowledged that I made a measurable improvement with surgery and that the results didn't look overdone or fake. He gives credit, just not when curries think that one surgery is gonna turn them from Mumbai streetshitter into Di Caprio.
> 
> But that goes for everyone. Most people need more than one surgery to make good measurable improvements. I know I certainly did.


I wouldn't get surgery but something like a wraparound jaw implant or jaw fillers will ascend me hard because everything else about my face is descent


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 16, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I wouldn't get surgery but something like a wraparound jaw implant or jaw fillers will ascend me hard because everything else about my face is descent


Best of luck


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> He looks like my shit....no no....even my shit looks better than him comparing him to my shit is an insult


i should put members of my fan-club(like you) like crisick did on lookism in my signature


----------



## Cody (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i should put members of my fan-club(like you) like crisick did on lookism in my signature


What would you say keys psl increase was

Describe the change since he was already gl to begin with


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i should put members of my fan-club(like you) like crisick did on lookism in my signature


I m nobody's fan except hrithik and that stud ...what was his name ...it sounded good ...ahhhh pex


----------



## ThreadMatters (Dec 16, 2019)

I was about to give an epic roast to him that will make him kill himself but im too low iq to think it so im just gonna leave it like this


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Cody said:


> What would you say keys psl increase was
> 
> Describe the change since he was already gl to begin with


i cant quantify, but his results looked clear improvement, so seemed more than worth



ThreadMatters said:


> I was about to give an epic roast to him that will make him kill himself but im too low iq to think it so im just gonna leave it like this



🤣🤣


----------



## Justttt (Dec 16, 2019)

tincelw said:


> Dont understand why he uses this forum so much. If you believe that everything other than genetics is cope whats the point of using this forum?especially if he is as tall and goodlooking as he claims.


I’m afraid one can never escape inceldom son.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

I don’t get why people would dislike @cocainecowboy for his views on surgeries lol

If you think it’s a shit opinion then who cares...Does his opinion on the matter mean you’ll looksmax or not?

Example: I just read this post of his on this thread:


cocainecowboy said:


> no i dont believe that genetics is everything. just bc.* i dont believe in doll-maxxing it doesnt mean im anti surgery. osteotomies are great if u have balls for it*. and im looksmaxxing, thats why im here



It seems like he’s implying that implants and fillers=doll-maxxing and he thinks osteotomies are a better way of achieving aesthetics results.

I think this is flat out wrong because osteotomies have a far more limited range of capabilities than implants or fillers; if he means osteotomies are less likely for you to get an overdone look, then sure? But that’s not addressing which one can provide more drastic aesthetic improvement, and here, unless you need functional change as well, implants and fillers are unparalleled, and an overdone look with implants and fillers isn’t some sort of packaged deal, it all depends on what you get.

So I obviously disagree with the quoted statement of his, insofar as it’s implying osteotomies are better for aesthetics...but why would I care that he shared an opinion I consider to be a bit silly?


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

Justttt said:


> I’m afraid you can never escape inceldom son.


----------



## Cody (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i cant quantify, but his results looked clear improvement, so seemed more than worth


So he clearly moved up an attraction bracket?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Cody said:


> So he clearly moved up an attraction bracket?


according to his experiences, he did


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I don’t get why people would dislike @cocainecowboy for his views on surgeries lol
> 
> If you think it’s a shit opinion then who cares...Does his opinion on the matter mean you’ll looksmax or not?
> 
> ...



First thing, this is not a looksmaxxing forum.

Second

https://looksmax.org/threads/there-is-ascension-for-everyone-via-surgery.66255/


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 16, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Doesnt he also have the most hours online, JFL


Big if true.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> First thing, this is not a looksmaxxing forum.
> 
> Second
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/there-is-ascension-for-everyone-via-surgery.66255/



Lol you aren’t ever going to stop spamming that thread are you

And what did you mean this isn’t a Looksmaxing forum? What is it then? An Incel who wants to complain about @cocainecowboy forever forum? If you think he’s wrong then why should his opinion matter to you? Does he have banning power or something lmao


----------



## Cody (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> according to his experiences, he did


Very subjective to assess himself when you spend that much

But if you said it was noticeable and worth it i'll take it that he did move up a bracket


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 16, 2019)

It's over, stop coping.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Lol you aren’t ever going to stop spamming that thread are you
> 
> And what did you mean this isn’t a Looksmaxing forum? What is it then? An Incel who wants to complain about @cocainecowboy forever forum? If you think he’s wrong then why should his opinion matter to you? Does he have banning power or something lmao



A forum where only 0,1% of the user base have even had a small surgery cant be a looksmaxxing forum, i can count in my hands ppl who got under the knife from here. The rest are just taking vitamins and coping with muh eppley


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I think this is flat out wrong because osteotomies have a far more limited range of capabilities than implants or fillers; if he means osteotomies are less likely for you to get an overdone look, then sure? But that’s not addressing which one can provide more drastic aesthetic improvement


aesthetics is the pursuit of balance and harmony, not "drastic" fake outcomes


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> aesthetics is the pursuit of balance and harmony, not "drastic" fake outcomes



This is actually a good example of what I mean by you having silly takes and how it surprises me people would get mad over them: You’re splitting hairs here. I qualified the term drastic immediately with the term AESTHETIC, yet you read that as “drastic fake outcomes”... implying any drastic outcomes are tied together with the quality of looking fake, when I made clear I meant drastic AESTHETIC outcomes, which would HAVE to look NOT fake in the first place in order to be AESTHETIC.


I’m adding the entire statement in full to show how much of a silly take @cocainecowboy ‘s response was, and how it’s entirely missing the point of the added qualifier AESTHETIC to the term DRASTIC , in order for him to try to package together the qualifier FAKE to the term DRASTIC


Golden Glass said:


> It seems like he’s implying that implants and fillers=doll-maxxing and he thinks osteotomies are a better way of achieving aesthetics results.
> 
> I think this is flat out wrong because osteotomies have a far more limited range of capabilities than implants or fillers; if he means osteotomies are less likely for you to get an overdone look, then sure? But that’s not addressing which one can provide more drastic aesthetic improvement, and here, unless you need functional change as well, implants and fillers are unparalleled, and an overdone look with implants and fillers isn’t some sort of packaged deal, it all depends on what you get.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> A forum where only 0,1% of the user base have even had a small surgery cant be a looksmaxxing forum, i can count in my hands ppl who got under the knife from here. The rest are just taking vitamins and coping with muh eppley



Lol here’s an analogy I’m sure you’ll be able to grasp:
A forum arguing about politics with zero people in it being politicians, is still a politics forum.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Lol here’s an analogy I’m sure you’ll be able to grasp:
> A forum arguing about politics with zero people in it being politicians, is still a politics forum.



Different shi


Golden Glass said:


> Lol here’s an analogy I’m sure you’ll be able to grasp:
> A forum arguing about politics with zero people in it being politicians, is still a politics forum.



To get into politics u depends of others, to looksmax u depends only on your wish, absolutely different shit.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Different shi



If your brain can’t understand the basic logical utility of analogies, then I’m sorry my friend. Believe it’s not a Looksmaxing forum all you want, if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> If your brain can’t understand the basic logical utility of analogies, then I’m sorry my friend. Believe it’s not a Looksmaxing forum all you want, if it makes you feel better.


 You r low iq if u compare something which u neec to rely on others to get and something u need to only rely on yourself.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> You r low iq if u compare something which u neec to rely on others to get and something u need to only rely on yourself.



I don’t mean this as an insult, but is English your first language?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I don’t mean this as an insult, but is English your first language?



Just stop replying and remain ugly for more 10 years.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Just stop replying and remain ugly for more 10 years.



I guess you not understanding English well struck a nerve? I’m sorry I really didn’t mean for that; you don’t get to choose what language you’re taught as a child :/


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> This is actually a good example of what I mean by you having silly takes and how it surprises me people would get mad over them: You’re splitting hairs here. I qualified the term drastic immediately with the term AESTHETIC, yet you read that as “drastic fake outcomes”... implying any drastic outcomes are tied together with the quality of looking fake, when I made clear I meant drastic AESTHETIC outcomes, which would HAVE to look NOT fake in the first place in order to be AESTHETIC.
> 
> 
> I’m adding the entire statement in full to show how much of a silly take @cocainecowboy ‘s response was, and how it’s entirely missing the point of the added qualifier AESTHETIC to the term DRASTIC , in order for him to try to package together the qualifier FAKE to the term DRASTIC


lmfao at these typing. how you type is pseudointellectual 101, like you have a 10 inch dildo up your ass at all times. "muhh term, muhh wording" 

i obviously didnt mean to imply that LITERALLY every drastic outcome is fake looking, but MOST that i've seen here dont look natural and harmonious (that are within the realm of "drastic")


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Never heard of her


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> lmfao at these typing. how you type is pseudointellectual 101, like you have a 10 inch dildo up your ass at all times. "muhh term, muhh wording"
> 
> i obviously didnt mean to imply that LITERALLY every drastic outcome is fake looking, but MOST that i've seen here dont look natural and harmonious (that are within the realm of "drastic")



If you want me to speak more like an internet bro who blatantly misses the point of anything he’s responding to, as you have been doing and continue to do so just now, just give me some pointers.

Absolutely no one should disagree with your reply that MOST drastic outcomes are fake looking and unharmonius, but this is just another pointless silly take you make in order to keep trying to argue. You literally don’t disagree with anything I said and added nothing of value in your replies to me thus far, yet get asspained when I point this out because of the way I wrote it lol.


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 16, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> This motherfucker downplays any improvement,I do not understand why he is here,this is a forum dedicated to making things better,yet all he says is you cannot do them better,fuck you @cocainecowboy


Yo pm me I’ll give u a realistic rate


cocainecowboy said:


> lmfao at these typing. how you type is pseudointellectual 101, like you have a 10 inch dildo up your ass at all times. "muhh term, muhh wording"
> 
> i obviously didnt mean to imply that LITERALLY every drastic outcome is fake looking, but MOST that i've seen here dont look natural and harmonious (that are within the realm of "drastic")


Do I look good tho be honest


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> If you want me to speak more like an internet bro who blatantly misses the point of anything he’s responding to, as you have been doing and continue to do so just now, just give me some pointers.
> 
> Absolutely no one should disagree with your reply that MOST drastic outcomes are fake looking and unharmonius, but this is just another pointless silly take you make in order to keep trying to argue. You literally don’t disagree with anything I said and added nothing of value in your replies to me thus far, yet get asspained when I point this out because of the way I wrote it lol.


lol i dont care to bring value to you. you talk as if i care about how you interpret what i say. ill keep ignoring your reddit tier cuckoldry wording yes. i dont care to address every single word u write or represent in a way you like or you enjoy


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> lol i dont care to bring value to you. you talk as if i care about how you interpret what i say. ill keep ignoring your reddit tier cuckoldry wording yes. i dont care to address every single word u write or represent in a way you like or you enjoy



Big words make me angry.
— @cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Big words make me angry.
> — @cocainecowboy


"angry" would imply i care the slightest bit about you


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

Fun thread


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> "angry" would imply i care the slightest bit about you



What happened to not caring about what words imply? I thought that was reddit-tier pseudointellectual cuckoldry? Or do you only say that when it’s pointed out on your own statements?

But fair enough 
A more apt term would be *Asspained

The basic theme of our back and forth on this thread so far is as follows:*

•A statement is made.

•You decide to reply, misunderstanding the statement.

•A response is made to your reply, pointing out the misunderstanding and pointlessness of your reply.

•*You get asspained

*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> What happened to not caring about what words imply? I thought that was reddit-tier pseudointellectual cuckoldry? Or do you only say that when it’s pointed out on your own statements?
> 
> But fair enough
> A more apt term would be *Asspained
> ...


i read the first 2 sentences then i legit stopped reading. use less words to get your point accross then ill consider reading your messages


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i read the first 2 sentences then i legit stopped reading. use less words to get your point accross then ill consider reading your messages



“Big words make me turn off computer”
— @cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> “Big words make me turn off computer”
> — @cocainecowboy


i think im getting ur cortisol up bro. u seem too emotionally invested already


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Fun thread


you are back boyo.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i think im getting ur cortisol up bro. u seem too emotionally invested already



Sorry man cortisol sounds like a big word to me...stop being a pseudointellectual Reddit tier cuck.


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 16, 2019)

his avi is disgusting


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Sorry man cortisol sounds like a big word to me...stop being a pseudointellectual Reddit tier cuck.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cortisol here you go


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> you are back boyo.


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Sorry man cortisol sounds like a big word to me...stop being a pseudointellectual Reddit tier cuck.







Talking about me bro?


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cortisol here you go











Sarcasm - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Sarcasm - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao you didn't realise I realised it was a sarcams and 1-upped it?


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i read the first 2 sentences then i legit stopped reading. use less words to get your point accross then ill consider reading your messages



*Lmao I just realized you’re by far the most active user on this forum, even though second place signed up 5 months before you did.

Yet you pretend to complain about not being able to read a 9 sentence reply

Just so you don’t have to respond *


cocainecowboy said:


> lmfao you didn't realise I realised it was a sarcams and 1-upped it?



No I’m sure you knew it was sarcasm, you make pointless statements but you’re no @SirGey with no English comprehension.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *Lmao I just realized you’re by far the most active user on this forum, even though second place signed up 5 months before you did.
> 
> Yet you pretend to complain about not being able to read a 9 sentence reply
> 
> Just so you don’t have to respond *


if ur referring to timer, its inaccurately measuring. if you have tab running around ur comp its gonna keep counting ur time. im far from being most active, but im active yes


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 16, 2019)

Fucking retards.
Also I hate the cunt purely because out of all the highest post count users, he updoots my shit the least.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> if ur referring to timer, its inaccurately measuring. if you have tab running around ur comp its gonna keep counting ur time. im far from being most active, but im active yes



Nice cope


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Nice cope


okay


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> okay


It is a cope. You must refresh tab every hour


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> if ur referring to timer, its inaccurately measuring. if you have tab running around ur comp its gonna keep counting ur time. im far from being most active, but im active yes


Lol if you don’t think everyone else leaves their tabs running. The time is over accounted, yes, but you’re still probably top 5 most active


Goblin said:


> Fucking retards.
> Also I hate the cunt purely because out of all the highest post count users, he updoots my shit the least.


Legit fuck this cunt


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Lol if you don’t think everyone else leaves their tabs running. The time are over accounted, yes, but you’re still probably top 5 most active


the way the timer works is it registers in 1 hour blocks. if you visit the site even for 10 seconds, it creates a block for the given hour thats accounted on your account

so within a 10 hour period if you open the forum for 6 seconds 10 times in each hour, you'll have vistied the forum for 1 minute and have 10 hours added to your account. this is how it works. i browse the forum throughout the day from uni, gym, public transport and work and i would say im "actively" looking at the forum for ~2-3 hours at most

if you want to measure activity then do it by relative post count, of where im not even top 10 and if you break it down / monthly period probably not even top 20. if you know my nature, i frequently express my opinion on all things and i would say im actively making posts for the time im the site, therefore if I'd been "on all the time" there would be a strong correlation between my post count / month and my time active, but there is a strong discrepancy, so yeah go figure


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 16, 2019)

AVI halo


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the way the timer works is it registers in 1 hour blocks. if you visit the site even for 10 seconds, it creates a block for the given hour thats accounted on your account
> 
> so within a 10 hour period if you open the forum for 6 seconds 10 times in each hour, you'll have vistied the forum for 1 minute and have 10 hours added to your account. this is how it works. i browse the forum throughout the day from uni, gym, public transport and work and i would say im "actively" looking at the forum for ~2-3 hours at most
> 
> if you want to measure activity then do it by relative post count, of where im not even top 10 and if you break it down / monthly period probably not even top 20. if you know my nature, i frequently express my opinion on all things and i would say im actively making posts for the time im the site, therefore if I'd been "on all the time" there would be a strong correlation between my post count / month and my time active, but there is a strong discrepancy, so yeah go figure






cocainecowboy said:


> i read the first 2 sentences then i legit stopped reading. use less words to get your point accross then ill consider reading your messages



Nice Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

^ 

still keeps barking for me, i must've touched on some nerves


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ^
> 
> still keeps barking for me, i must've touched on some nerves


Nice Cope.

If you hit a nerve it must’ve been in my funny bone because after this back and forth I can’t help but find it hilarious anyone would take you seriously enough to get upset about your opinions on Looksmaxing.

Literally the only “good quality” thing I’ve seen you do is say “Implants can make you look overdone and fake” JFL


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the way the timer works is it registers in 1 hour blocks. if you visit the site even for 10 seconds, it creates a block for the given hour thats accounted on your account
> 
> so within a 10 hour period if you open the forum for 6 seconds 10 times in each hour, you'll have vistied the forum for 1 minute and have 10 hours added to your account. this is how it works. i browse the forum throughout the day from uni, gym, public transport and work and i would say im "actively" looking at the forum for ~2-3 hours at most
> 
> if you want to measure activity then do it by relative post count, of where im not even top 10 and if you break it down / monthly period probably not even top 20. if you know my nature, i frequently express my opinion on all things and i would say im actively making posts for the time im the site, therefore if I'd been "on all the time" there would be a strong correlation between my post count / month and my time active, but there is a strong discrepancy, so yeah go figure



High Evolutionary Cope
This is you right now viewing this thread while washing your ass crack







Spoiler



jk. Didn’t read tho


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Nice Cope.
> 
> If you hit a nerve it must’ve been in my funny bone because after this back and forth I can’t help but find it hilarious anyone would take you seriously enough to get upset about your opinions on Looksmaxing.
> 
> Literally the only “good quality” thing I’ve seen you do is say “can make you look overdone and fake” JFL


nah bro i legit live in head of half the forum. they keep making threads of me all the time and crying for me. not just you but a lot of people

so it seems i seem to be hitting nerve spots left and right


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the way the timer works is it registers in 1 hour blocks. if you visit the site even for 10 seconds, it creates a block for the given hour thats accounted on your account
> 
> so within a 10 hour period if you open the forum for 6 seconds 10 times in each hour, you'll have vistied the forum for 1 minute and have 10 hours added to your account. this is how it works. i browse the forum throughout the day from uni, gym, public transport and work and i would say im "actively" looking at the forum for ~2-3 hours at most
> 
> if you want to measure activity then do it by relative post count, of where im not even top 10 and if you break it down / monthly period probably not even top 20. if you know my nature, i frequently express my opinion on all things and i would say im actively making posts for the time im the site, therefore if I'd been "on all the time" there would be a strong correlation between my post count / month and my time active, but there is a strong discrepancy, so yeah go figure


How did u know this


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the way the timer works is it registers in 1 hour blocks. if you visit the site even for 10 seconds, it creates a block for the given hour thats accounted on your account
> 
> so within a 10 hour period if you open the forum for 6 seconds 10 times in each hour, you'll have vistied the forum for 1 minute and have 10 hours added to your account. this is how it works. i browse the forum throughout the day from uni, gym, public transport and work and i would say im "actively" looking at the forum for ~2-3 hours at most
> 
> if you want to measure activity then do it by relative post count, of where im not even top 10 and if you break it down / monthly period probably not even top 20. if you know my nature, i frequently express my opinion on all things and i would say im actively making posts for the time im the site, therefore if I'd been "on all the time" there would be a strong correlation between my post count / month and my time active, but there is a strong discrepancy, so yeah go figure


Damn you use the site quite a bit more than I assumed tbh, lifefuel or blackpill?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

turkproducer said:


> How did u know this


someone said in some thread cuz some admin told them



LordNorwood said:


> Damn you use the site quite a bit more than I assumed tbh, lifefuel or blackpill?


its dopamine


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> nah bro i legit live in head of half the forum. they keep making threads of me all the time and crying for me. not just you but a lot of people
> 
> so it seems i seem to be hitting nerve spots left and right



All this proves is that plenty of the people you piss off are low IQ incels. Congratulations.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> All this proves is that you make low IQ incels pissed off. Congratulations.


thx doc


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> All this proves is that plenty of the people you piss off are low IQ incels. Congratulations.


Just people who take this place too seriously. @cocainecowboy basically just says whatever he thinks without filtering it while having an avi halo and being very confident in his opinions. The result is some people hate him and some lend a lot of credence to his opinions.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Dec 16, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> yeah, I don't like him at all tbh
> 
> it's as if he thinks he's above everything, but he's literally on an incel forum just lol


This is not an incel forum. Stop saying this.
This forum has incels, sure 
But it's not an incel forum.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Lol you aren’t ever going to stop spamming that thread are you
> 
> And what did you mean this isn’t a Looksmaxing forum? What is it then? An Incel who wants to complain about @cocainecowboy forever forum? If you think he’s wrong then why should his opinion matter to you? Does he have banning power or something lmao


@cocainecowboy is right when he says surgeries like those most likely wont make them incel to slayer. But because surgery is that last hope "ticket out of inceldom" for many here, they lash out.

Its also no coincidence that most people who disagree with @cocainecowboy are more ugly (e.g. @SirGey) so ofc theyre going to cope by mentally masturbating with surgeries.


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

@cocainecowboy @Golden Glass


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Just people who take this place too seriously. @cocainecowboy basically just says whatever he thinks without filtering it while having an avi halo and being very confident in his opinions. The result is some people hate him and some lend a lot of credence to his opinions.


my post:reaction ratio is godlike considering 2/3 of my posts are me shitting on people. no matter how much they deny, people just enjoy my content


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Just people who take this place too seriously. @cocainecowboy basically just says whatever he thinks without filtering it while having an avi halo and being very confident in his opinions. The result is some people hate him and some lend a lot of credence to his opinions.



Yeah that’s basically been my stance this entire time.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> my post:reaction ratio is godlike considering 2/3 of my posts are me shitting on people. no matter how much they deny, people just enjoy my content


Yeah they do. Even this thread and people joining in to shit on you is an example of liking your content. A lot of people value your opinions and then a lot of people enjoy hating you. It brings a lot of life to the forum tbh we need more users like that.


Golden Glass said:


> Yeah that’s basically been my stance this entire time.


What I mean is it's not low IQ cels necessarily, just people too invested in the social back-and-forth of this place.


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 2/3 of my posts are me shitting on people


mirin dat streetshitter halo It was an exclusive curry trait


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> mirin dat streetshitter halo It was an exclusive curry trait


im indian


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> im indian


You’re not Indian, you’re Ashild Ringhus


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> im indian





Spoiler



I knew it


----------



## tryingtofindsolution (Dec 16, 2019)

Shit,this thread got out of hand,I just wanted to shit a little bit on his attitutde,not bring this discussion but it is funny hahahha


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it


let me cope in peace

ill never be white


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 16, 2019)

tryingtofindsolution said:


> Shit,this thread got out of hand,I just wanted to shit a little bit on his attitutde,not bring this discussion but it is funny hahahha


Rent free


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> let me cope in peace
> 
> ill never be white


It's okay man haven't you heard the news? Curries are slayers now


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> What I mean is it's not low IQ cels necessarily, just people too invested in the social back-and-forth of this place.



Yeah I edited that comment to make clear that *some* people who get pissed off by him are low IQ, not all, as I’m fine with assuming there are smart people who value his opinion enough to get pissed about off by him.

I also don’t value “bringing life” to this forum per se, since I’m not nearly active enough to care about any sort of community aspect this forum has. I do believe users like @cocainecowboy provide a useful foil as he’s perceived as a sort of “anti-surgery” account (I obviously know there’s more nuance but most people here see him as anti-surgery), and his negative comments regarding surgery are good in so far as they create dialogue regarding the importance of looking natural after surgery. But putting aside the fact they’re generally uncommon on this forum, do I think his statements are generally high quality on their own? Based on what I’ve seen not really. Which is why I say I think it’s silly for so many people to care about his opinion so much, but yeah you’re right it’s likely the fact him being seen as an “anti-surgery” account on a looksmaxing forum while having a cute girl in his avi makes him high profile.


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't trust anyone who doesn't post their face anyways. Shows lack of humility


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Yeah I edited that comment to make clear that *some* people who get pissed off by him are low IQ, not all, as I’m fine with assuming there are smart people who value his opinion enough to get pissed about off by him.
> 
> I also don’t value “bringing life” to this forum per se, since I’m not nearly active enough to care about any sort of community aspect this forum has. I do believe users like @cocainecowboy provide a useful foil as he’s perceived as a sort of “anti-surgery” account (I obviously know there’s more nuance but most people here see him as anti-surgery), and his negative comments regarding surgery are good in so far as they create dialogue regarding the importance of looking natural after surgery. But putting aside the fact they’re generally uncommon on this forum, do I think his statements are generally high quality on their own? Based on what I’ve seen not really. Which is why I say I think it’s silly for so many people to care about his opinion so much, but yeah you’re right it’s likely the fact him being seen as an “anti-surgery” account on a looksmaxing forum while having a cute girl in his avi makes him high profile.


@cocainecowboy is just a dude with an opinion. That's the whole cosmic joke here. I don't think his statements are generally super high quality in terms of being informative but then again I can only think of 2 maybe 3 users who do make those types of posts, and one of them is banned. By "life" I mean activity, drama, etc. It is valuable to the forum because that is what casts more of a "net" so to speak so you get more diverse opinions. Plus him getting under people's skin is hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> I don't trust anyone who doesn't post their face anyways. Shows lack of humility


https://app.unsee.cc/#571f2989


----------



## Cody (Dec 16, 2019)

Jfl at this drama

@Golden Glass although ur right about the whole situation I don't think you browse psl forums enough to realize this is a common forum chad persona trait; appearing controversial

Sometimes that means making opinions without backing them up


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> https://app.unsee.cc/#571f2989


Not clicking this shekel backed link


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> Not clicking this shekel backed link


you already did cuz ur dying to see me and wouldnt miss the chance to see it


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you already did cuz ur dying to see me and wouldnt miss the chance to see it


I'm gonna get you banned for being a woman on the forum mate


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you already did cuz ur dying to see me and wouldnt miss the chance to see it


Yes I clicked on it. Heres what I saw


Spoiler


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

Cody said:


> Jfl at this drama
> 
> @Golden Glass although ur right about the whole situation I don't think you browse psl forums enough to realize this is a common forum chad persona trait; appearing controversial
> 
> Sometimes that means making opinions without backing them up



If a part of these forums is having a chad persona that involves making unbacked statements to piss people off, then I don’t really care for that aspect of these forums. I’m here to provide and learn info on improving your looks, not really for the Incel humor, but I don’t have a problem with those that *are* here for that, and if @cocainecowboy is one of them, fair enough.


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 16, 2019)

You are now officially currycowboy


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 16, 2019)

It's time to everyone here kill themselves


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 16, 2019)

129 replies. Call the police because this man is living in your head rent free


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Dec 16, 2019)

I have no problem with @cocainecowboy . The only thing i find pathetic is the amount of users bending over for him.


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> It's time to everyone here kill themselves


----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Dec 16, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Nice Cope.
> 
> If you hit a nerve it must’ve been in my funny bone because after this back and forth I can’t help but find it hilarious anyone would take you seriously enough to get upset about your opinions on Looksmaxing.
> 
> Literally the only “good quality” thing I’ve seen you do is say “Implants can make you look overdone and fake” JFL



Are u that guy on lookism.net who had an argument with bps and phuckthisgayearth for a whole day about harmony or some shit like that


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Dec 16, 2019)

I woke up today with hatred for @cocainecowboy in my heart. Fuck him!


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 16, 2019)

Imperative said:


> Are u that guy on lookism.net who had an argument with bps and phuckthisgayearth for a whole day about harmony or some shit like that



I only got an account on lookism once the looksmaxing section was basically dead so I was barely active; only made like 2-3 threads max and probably less than 50 posts ever. I have no idea who you’re talking about.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 16, 2019)

Shit thread tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


----------



## Slayer (Dec 16, 2019)

@cocainecowboy is a homie cause he was the only one who kept bullying @LondonVillie after his "suicide attempt", he even took a ban for it.


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> nah bro i legit live in head of half the forum. they keep making threads of me all the time and crying for me. not just you but a lot of people
> 
> so it seems i seem to be hitting nerve spots left and right


what threads have been made about you just lol, you live in no ones had rent-free. 

imagine ldaring at 6'6. You're a joke. 1980:40


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> what threads have been made about you just lol, you live in no ones had rent-free.
> 
> imagine ldaring at 6'6. You're a joke. 1980:40


1. im not ldaring, ive made more change to my apperance (net psl wise) than anyone here during my time 

2. 






these are just the ones that had "cocainecowboy" in the title, there are more that refer to me, but didnt put me in title


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> im not ldaring, ive made more change to my apperance (net psl wise) than anyone here during my time


that's definitely not true. What have you done? applied some retin A to your fast and lifted some weights? jfl


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 16, 2019)

I remember that nigga from lookism too


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 16, 2019)

it never began for him


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> that's definitely not true. What have you done? applied some retin A to your fast and lifted some weights? jfl


well i dont need any implants or osteotomies cuz all my bones are good. 

ill make a thread some time about the things i did, but its not about number of things i did, its about the net change overall. anyone that seen my before/afters agreed its crazy change



Playboypuertorican said:


> I remember that nigga from lookism too


idk what u rememebr, but i never posted on lookism


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> well i dont need any implants or osteotomies cuz all my bones are good.
> 
> ill make a thread some time about the things i did, but its not about number of things i did, its about the net change overall. anyone that seen my before/afters agreed its crazy change
> 
> ...


*Stop lying nigga. I know what I saw*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 16, 2019)

Playboypuertorican said:


> *Stop lying nigga. I know what I saw*


*you are hallucinating son*


----------



## LordNorwood (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 1. im not ldaring, ive made more change to my apperance (net psl wise) than anyone here during my time
> 
> 2.
> 
> ...


Your notoriety really jumped up after you drove @LondonVillie to suicide


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 16, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> holy shit. the rent has never been more free 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> lmfao i would knock you out with 2 hits


Ő akar téged.


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 16, 2019)

I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 19, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> I thoroughly enjoy reading this thread.


----------

